# baby Gecko ...



## cerulia (Jan 7, 2010)

That is unreal! Wow! I can't believe that isn't fake!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

cerulia said:


> That is unreal! Wow! I can't believe that isn't fake!


There are lots of these where I live, & they frequently come "indoors". Really cute, little dragons ! It is an Ashy Gecko (Sphaerodactylus elegans); see, e.g.,

USA, Florida Keys, Ashy Gecko (Sphaerodactylus Elegans) Stock Photo Image


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

That is SO cool!!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Gorgeous! Fun little visitor!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Fascinating. I would think they'd be welcome if they help keep the insect population under control.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Fascinating. I would think they'd be welcome if they help keep the insect population under control.


They _are_ welcome, & they _do_ eat insects. Downside is that they are so small and fragile & you never know when you move something in the house, whether one might be in the way or not.

I have never found an adult in the house, just the juveniles. 

I did find some very nice photos of these here (scroll down the page for photos of a juvenile).


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

How cute are they? My kids used to catch salamanders and keep them for a few days then release them. I used to get the biggest kick out of the TINY foot prints they would leave on things if their feet got wet. Yes, one have to be careful. They are pretty teeny.


----------

